# Getting ready for a gecko!



## BonesMcCoy (Feb 14, 2014)

So I convinced my mother to let me get a leopard gecko about a week ago. We can't get the gecko itself right now but I want to have everything prepared so that when we get the gecko we don't have a repeat of the McCoy incident. McCoy being my male betta and when we bought him we weren't exactly prepared and I had to go out the next day and buy everything all over again. So I just bought an undertank heater and some calcium powder with vitamin D3 because that's what I could afford with a $25 gift card and I plan on going to get a 10-gallon tank and maybe a hide sometime this week. Any other things I should know, guys?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

With Leopard Geckos, they do not need the UV lighting like other reptiles do. They are insectivores and they like to hide a lot. You really shouldn't handle them too much, they're more of a pet to observe, like fish. They will need a hiding spot with special substrate and enough humidity to shed. The perfect setup would be a 10g for one gecko with a reptile carpet (easy to clean and the gecko can't ingest it) with a plastic box with a hole into it.

Here's a good guide for you to follow and it includes all the information that you'll need to know about Leopard Geckos. Hope you enjoy your new pet!

Leopard Geckos are awesome!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Kiara's right on most accounts, and the linked site is awesome. 

The one thing I want to address is that "you really shouldn't handle them too much". I've never found that to be true, leopard geckos have a reputation of being one of the most easy reptiles to handle. I've known leos that seem to love nothing more than being handled,me hen done properly it's enriching to their lives and helps foster proper behavior towards you (so you don't get bit when you place something in the cage, like one leo I tamed after it wasn't handled from a young age).


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

What I meant was just that I've heard a lot of people say not to mess with them in fear of them dropping their tails due to stress/fear. I've never actually handled a leopard gecko or owned one, so I don't know how much stimulation they can take before they start to get stressed. I know that taming them is a great way to concur that, though. The only thing close to a leopard gecko that I've had was just had a bearded dragon for 9 years.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We just got our leopard a couple of days ago, there are a few things I've learned already just in the last 2 days.

1) It's really easy to lose floor space with even the barest minimum furniture and decor.
2) repticarpet and acrylic/polyester felt are very similar
3) while often recommended, moss makes a terrible moist hide substrate (It dries out too quickly)
4) don't be afraid of DIY for some decor.

to combat the problem of not enough floor, we simply set Kashmir's (our leopard gecko) tank on it's side with the screen lid. We attached his heater on the side (now the bottom of the tank), and it's given me just a bit more room to fit everything into.

the screen on the front is a modified screen top for the tank, they do make them with pre-existing doors, I didn't want to wait to order one in, or pay $25 for it when I could do it myself. it's not the prettiest, but it does work.

I hope this helps some, and best of luck!!


----------



## BonesMcCoy (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for all of the advice guys! I think it'll help a lot.

Also Skyewillow that's an interesting point with the set up. I'll probably have to try that!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh! and about dropping the tail, they're likely to drop it if you're only holding the tail. I pick Kashmir up by his body, and only handle his tail when he's sliding off of my hand back into his enclosure, and that's to slowly let him down onto the floor. Which means, I don't actually grab onto his tail, I let him use it to let himself down.`


----------

